# GPA helmet price



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I no longer ride english so I'm looking into selling my GPA helmet (as well as my saddle) to help pay for my reining saddle, which will cost about $700. 

It's a 6 titanium model. The helmet is VERY gently used. Looks straight out of the box, if I de-dust it! Lol. No falls, dings, scraps. Only used it for shows. It's black velvet with a black stripe. 

Any clue on how much I can get for it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

the titium model (not sure if that's what you meant) sells new on Dover for $300 so I'd say $225 - $250 would sound good?


----------



## Nitefeatherz (Jan 23, 2012)

If it is used- even gently and looks new- I wouldn't even try listing it for that much. I know that I would NEVER pay almost as much for a used helmet as I would for a new one. 

Regardless of what you say people want a helmet to protect their head. They won't have any way of knowing if the integrity is affected on a used helmet and you need to take that into consideration. They recommend to buy a new helmet every 5 years for this reason- it isn't just crashes and falls that affect the integrity of a helmet. You have had it for how long??? 

I know if I were looking at a used helmet it would have to take a serious price cut from the "new" price for me to consider it. Part of my consideration would be how old the helmet is as well as condition. The older it is- the higher the price should drop from what it was new. Also in consideration is what the helmet is CURRENTLY selling for since GPA is less popular. Prices may well have dropped since you bought it since (at least in my area) Charles Owens helmets are the current fad right now.


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

I want it v.v

But unfortunatly, I am super-broke at the moment :./
IF I had the money, I would probably pay 175 for a used GPA, but not a dime more.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone!!  I'm gonna post it up on craigslist to see if it gets any bites. 

Nitefeathers- Personally I don't see anything wrong with buying or using something second hand. My schooling helmet was second hand. I checked it over, thoroughly, for any dents, dings or anything parts that felt movable. I cleaned it out thoroughly and I love the thing. Saved myself about 100 dollars. 

Plus, as I know from experience, not everyone can afford brand new things. Buying a 500 helmet is not in their budget. Unfortunately I feel like English riding is like a fashion show, you look like a fool if you not wearing what's trendy. Right now that would be the GPA and the jackets with the long tails (dont remember what they are). This could be a wonderful opportunity for someone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm a huge fan of buying used but I'm like nitefeathers, i tend to balk at buying a used helmet. 1) I hear so often you should never a helmet used because you don't know if it's been in an accident and 2) helmets tend to smell gross.  I would have to be pretty certain that 1 and 2 aren't an issue, and if I didn't know for certain it would have to be a pretty significant price cut for me.


----------



## Nitefeatherz (Jan 23, 2012)

I have been known to buy used. My current racing bike is a used bike. The guy bought it for almost $1000, used it once, then put it in the garage. 


HOWEVER I draw the line at helmets. Helmets are designed to protect your brain.

I've taken falls that wound up with a head injury and my helmet had no dings, dents, or other problems to show that it had taken a serious impact with the ground. It protected me from a serious head injury- but showed no signs of it.

On top of that you very rarely are ever buying from someone you know. That said- you have to take their word for it that there are no problems with the helmet. You have to take their word that they haven't abused it or fallen with it.

Saving myself a few hundred dollars compared to the very real possibility of having a head injury that could leave me damaged for life isn't worth it. I had a mild to moderate concussion from a fall- my short term memory was affected permanently. I don't remember things the way I used to. Thank God for the helmet working the way it intended.

Would you risk your brain for $100? I sure wouldn't.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I know many many people who have been injured riding horses with and without helmets. Typically I wear one. If this helmet had taken any falls at all I would say chuck it. I'm not an a-hole looking to make some fast money selling a broken piece of crap to an unsuspecting person. It's been worn maybe 10 times. Not that you know me, but it really sounds like your questioning my integrity. 

What else do we buy used... Cars? Horse trailers? Honestly can anything really be fool proof? New or used.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nitefeatherz (Jan 23, 2012)

I am saying nothing about you. You asked how much your helmet is worth. I am telling you that a buyer IMO should never trust the word of a complete stranger. That is common sense. Regardless of what you claim you can't PROVE you never took a fall and that is what really counts in terms of price
.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

There are many people who would never buy a used helmet, and there are many people who would. I saw a used GPA Speed ($600!) helmet go for $400 on eBay the other day. Check out the prices there and sell it.

NEXT.


----------



## Poneigh (May 25, 2012)

not sure what it would go for used but definitely well under the brand new price as no one knows the exact background on it.
and i am not saying anything about your integrity or anything of the like but i as well would not buy a used helmet. a used car or trailer can be inspected thoroughly and the vin # of a car can be run, but a used helmet can look 100% perfect on the outside but have interior damage that can affect is usefulness and safety that is impossible to detect. of course this is not the issue at hand in this thread but its something that needs to be considered when determining price.


----------



## tackjon (Jul 26, 2012)

Hey – congrats on going Western! This GPA helmet is selling for $580, but I don't think it's the same model as yours. You'll definitely have to reduce the price a bit since it's used, but you can get a good chunk of change for a GPA


----------

